# Yashica FX-1



## magkelly (Sep 4, 2010)

What I blew my food budget for this month and part of next on.   

 

Sorry that was a typo in the title, actually I meant FR-1, not FX-1! 

 Yashica FRI-1 SLR
Tamron f:1:2.8/28mm lens
Yashica ML 50mm 1:2 lens
Yashica ML 135mm 1:2.8 lens
Sigma zoom-master 1:2.8-4 f=35-70mm MC
Kiron 80-200mm f:4.5 macro 1:4 lens
Vivitar automatic tele-converter 2x-24
Contax Real Time Winder W-3
Sun Blitz 100 flash unit
Hanimex XS 14 flash unit
Vivitar auto thyristor 3700 flash unit. 
Hoya 52mm Skylight (1B) filter
Tamron 55mm filter
2-Hoya 55m Skylight(1B) filters
3-Hoya filters, 55mm: +1, +2, +4,
Tiffen Polarizer 55mm

Actually it was quite a steal for what I paid for it. Lots of bidders, I only won by $1 in the end! Sheer dumb luck that. FR-1's in this good shape with ML lenses are hard to come by from what I have seen. This lot looks so nice in the pics I think I'm okay with eating tons of Japanese noodles all month. I may sell off a lot of the filters and my other C/Y's soon to pay for it all anyway. I've got twice again the filters I need at this point and I won't need the other lenses now anyway now that I've stepped it up a notch lens-wise. The wide angle looks to be an Adaptall which pleased me to no end as that was the last basic lens I needed for my Pentax SPII kit. I killed two birds with that bid and didn't even know it. All I need is an adapter for M42 and I'm all set now.


----------

